# Messages mails non lus invisibles



## baragoud (24 Février 2010)

Depuis le transfert de mes données sur mon nouvel imac, Mail (4.2) affiche 3 messages non lus dans la bulle rouge du dock, mais aucun de ces messages ne semble accessibles dans les boîtes mail.
J'ai parcouru la boîte de réception, la boîte d'envoi (on ne sait jamais!), la corbeille (vidée), cliqué sur le point qui permet d'afficher en premier les messages non lus.... sans succès.
A part ça, ça fonctionne normalement, ce n'est donc pas un problème majeur, 3 messages probablement très anciens, mais c'est un peu énervant que le dock me signale en permanence que j'ai 3 messages non lus dans ma boîte.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

bonjour

il y a déjà plusieurs sujets là dessus

A 99% c'est l'indexation  malade
soit tu refais l'indexation que de cette BAL (en fait les sous BAL de chaque compte dans reception)
menu Mail BAL/Reconstruire)

soit  TOUTE l'indexation Mail
mail fermé
tu viires le ou les envelope index)
tu relances Mail
-
et la prochaine fois se servir de ca
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php


----------



## baragoud (24 Février 2010)

Merci de votre réponse,
j'ai un peu tardé, le temps de refaire les deux opérations proposées... sans aucun résultat malheureusement, je vais essayer de consulter le lien que vous m'indiquez mais j'ai bien l'impression que je vais devoir conserver ces mails fantômes!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2010)

c'est du pop ou de l'imap?

autre manip
Mail fermé virer les caches de Mail ( dans ta bibliotheque)
relancer

sinon c'est peut etre la plist mail à changer

manip donnée  encore hier  là
http://forums.macg.co/5401574-post6.html

quelques sujets
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/messages-fantomes-dans-apple-mail-243306.html
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/tous-mes-comptes-mails-ont-disparus-290860.html


----------

